# Installing Java on FreeBSD 9.2



## mathieuC (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello,

I need to install Java 1.4 for an old application on freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 but *I* don't find Java 4, only Java 6/7/8. Does someone know how to install Java 1.4 on freebsd FreeBSD 9.2?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2014)

Java 1.4 has been end-of-life since October 2008.

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/ ... 38567.html


----------

